# Supercharged 89 Pathfinder video!!!



## 89PathSE (Feb 26, 2004)

Well.... here's my latest creation... Supercharged '89 Pathfinder VG30I. Everything is hand fabricated by me in person. It's an Eaton M90 Supercharger (90 cubic inches displacement)... and it runs on an L&P Performance moddified TBI unit and STOCK ECU!!! Thats right.... completely stock ECU, fuel system, and ignition system (base timing is set at 8 degrees BTDC for the moment until I get ahold of an MSD 6BTM) On a cool day without the air filter, it runs about a 7.2 second 0-60. Couple weeks ago, I finally finished fabbing a 4" cowl hood to clear everything. I also run open pacesetter headers, which you will hear in the video below. I had to put my old heads back on to drop my compression from ~11:1 (decked heads) back down to ~9:1... and I havent even BEGUN to mod this pair of heads yet. The engine boosts to about 14 psi on my boost/vac guage... A 3.8L Grand Prix GTP with a belt ratio of 1.87:1 does 8 psi stock... I have a belt ratio of about 2.1:1 on a 3.0L engine... hence the high boost. This entire setup is just temporary... now that I know it runs good, I'm going back and fabbing a really nice set of intake peices. The belt system is way weak as well.... that poor v-belt slips so bad under WOT that its not even funny... I been working on a timing-belt belt system to replace it (2:1 ratio) Also, an MSD boost retard controller is in the works. The rest of the truck is a mostly stock '89 SE.... but it has the super-rare factory brush guard and roof lights. Click below to see pics and vids! Let me know what you think!!! BTW... I am going to start offering kits soon as I finish up R&D... just wanted to show off a bit!

BTW... the burnout video at the bottom of the page is before the supercharger... I'll do one MUCH better in a week or two! 
http://www.lpperformance.com/Pics and Vids.htm


----------

